# Best way to put a fish down?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

My last female gourami is in bad shape. The male has harassed her almost to death - she has white scars all over her from being bitten and she stays in an upper back corner, breathing air all the time. I think she does try to eat when we feed, but she's really not going to make it in the tank.

I do not have an emergency tank and she can't go in the 20g because I have a male Honey Gourami, and when you mix species, the males can be rough on the females of another kind. That tank is also fully stocked. Don't have any filters to put on a bucket to keep her alive either... and there's no point, since she would get beaten up again if I put her back in the tank later.

I want to make sure that the female isn't going to get a disease from being stressed, and infect the tank. What is the best way to put her out of her misery? I've tried icing a guppy once. (Put ice and really cold water in a cup in the freezer for 5 mins to get it cold, then put the guppy in the cup in the freezer. He was gone in less than a minute - but someone told me that's cruel.... what should I do?)

The male is pooping right now, and it's not stringy, but is white with some brown, so I want to be sure they are not getting a parasite or illness.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

So sorry! But there's another way to "ice" a fish in a more humane way. Put the fish on a small container with a small amount of water, then put the container in the freezer. That way, the chilling process is slower and gentler, with the fish simply falling asleep.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is also clove oil. A little will put the fish to sleep add a little more and it will put the fish down. Another way may sound cruel but I have heard many experienced fish keepers use this method once in awhile. Turn on garbage disposal, drop fish in. Dies immediately.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I freeze mine when they cant be helped.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I have no clove oil, but will get some in case it's ever needed for future fish.

I don't have a garbage disposal... although I suppose it would be quick and painless.

If she doesn't show much improvement soon, I think I'm going to have to freeze her.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also chop of the head. Hit it with a hammer, there is many ways to do it, I prefer using clove oil. 

You can also drop it into a glass of vodka, that would be painless


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Susan! You're making me laugh! XD


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

brightens up your day, but the vodka does work


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have done the clove oil.

You know,you can just place her in a small container of water with some plant clippings to recover.Do a waterchange every few days.She doesnt need a filter if you keep it up.When she heals you can rehome her or take her back to the store for credit.Who knows she may make it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is true Bev! Although... I looked for her today, and couldn't find her in her corner, or anywhere in the tank... I'm hoping she's hiding in the plants and not dead, so I can attempt the container with plant clippings.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

susankat said:


> You can also drop it into a glass of vodka, that would be painless


Thats how I wanna go.....


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I knew that would get another remark


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

You could try one of those critter tote things I see at fish stores. If you do water changes, she could do OK.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahahahaha Phillip!!!

Sadly Bev and Aquaninja, I couldn't find her anywhere yesterday, and I found her today whilst cleaning the tank... she didn't make it. Bruce is destined to be a bachelor.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Holly.Single life suits him well.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Indeed it does! Now, I just hope he doesn't start in on the Corys or Harleys (or on the soon to come Khulis!)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Should be fine with them.
makes ya wanna thump him on the little fishy nose doesnt it?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It does! He always had one 'feeler' shorter than the other, and it seems to be growing back a bit... I'm wondering if he's just always been a scrapper - even in the store tank -


----------

